# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  لطفا راهنماییم کنین

## hesam68

سلام دوستان

من همین پریروز اخرین امتحاندوران کارشناسیمو دادم
رشته ی نرم افزار خوندم
الان که مثلا  مهندس شدم ولی هیچ تخصصی ندارم
یعنی الان بخوام برم کار بکنم بگن چی یاد داری میگم هیچی

تو دانشگاه شونصد تا چیز مختلف گفتن و از هر کدومم یکمشو
کهطبیعیم هست
خودم بر اساس علاقم باید می رفتم دنبالیک شاخه ی خاص و توش تخصصپیدا می کردم
ولیهمچین کاری نکردم

الانم بهترین کار برنامه نویسیه
با وی بیو سی شارپ در حد مبتدیانه قبلا کار کردم
یکمم  php


الان میخوام تو این 3 ماهی که کاملا وقتم آزاده بشینم و یک زبون برنامه نویسیو شروع کنم به یادگیری تا توش مهارت پیدا کنم و تو نیمه ی دوم سالبرم دنبال کارو با همین تخصصمکارکنم

حالا نمیدونم چه زبون برنامه نویسی و شروع کنم
اگه وب برم میگن برو php
که من ازش زیاد خوشم نمیاد

تو زمینهی اپلیکیشن هم فقط با سی شارپ کار کردم اونم چند سال پیش که بد نبود


حالا به نظرتون برم دنبالیادگیری چه زبونی که هم اینده داشته باشهوهم کار واسش بیشتر باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منتظر راهنماییتون هستم....

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

سلام - دوست عزیز ما کی میخوایم یاد بگیریم که زبان مهم نیست مهم مهارته 
شما برو سمت علاقت تا الان هر چی که بهت یاد دادن رو بزار کنار هم 
مثلا بگو من از C#‎ به این دلیل خوشم نمیاد 
من از php به این دلیل خوشم نمیاد تا اخر همه رو بذار کنار هم ببین واقعا از چی خوشت میاد 
البته این نکته هم قابل ذکره که فکر نکنم یک زبان برای کسب درامد تو شغل برنامه نویسی کافی باشه ولی به هر حال باید سریع به یادگیری زبان های دیگه بپردازین 
چون برنامه نویس نمیتونه و نباید برنامه هاش رو محدود به زبان کنه برنامه نویس کسی هست که پروژه ای که بهش میدن رو به نحو احسن و با بهترین زبانی که میشه بنویسه 
موفق باشید

----------


## csvbcscp

کافیه روزنامه همشهری رو باز کنی، صفحاتشو ورق بزنی ، و صفحه استخدام برنامه نویس رو ببینی
بعد به هر کدوم که خواستی زنگ بزن و خودتو یک برنامه نویس معرفی کن و ببین اونا ازت چی می خوان
تنبلی نکن، چون باعث شکستت میشه، بحث انتخاب زبان و فناوری موضوعیه که همه باهاش در گیرن
اما برای انتخاب دو چیز مهمه یکی علاقه و دومی نیاز بازار
مثلا اگه به محصولات مایکروسافت عادت کردی مجبور نیستی همین اول کار بچسبی به php و جاوا
یا اگه بازار برنامه نویس دات نت می خواد مجبور نیستی به خاطر اصرار بعضی از تبلیغات بی پایه و اساس بری سراغ مثلا جاوا
شرکت های ضعیف معمولا به خاطر اینکه نمی تونن در عمل با شرکت های قدرتمندی مثل مایکروسافت رقابت کنند، به تبلیغات رو میارن
و یک عده ادم بیسواد، به خاطر پز دادن شروع می کنند به تکرار حر فهای اونها بدون اینکه  خودشونم دلیلشو  بدونن
من قصد بی احترامی نسبت به برنامه نویسان جاوا یا  php  رو ندارم و می دونم اونا هم جایگاه خودشونو دارن و از خیلی جهات حتی از محصولات مایکروسافت پیشی گرفتند، اما برای انتخاب باید موضوعات مختلفی رو در نظر داشته باشی
ممنون بابت سوال خوبت، اگر راهنمایی بیشتر خواستی من در خدمتم

----------


## Modernidea

سلام

یک زبان را انتخاب کنید و سعی کنید در آن بهترین باشید.
زمان زیادی میبره و لازمه که صبر داشتبه باشی و فکر نکنی که طی چند سال(مثلا دو یا چهار سال) آینده درآمد زیادی خواهی داشت. البته همه چی بستگی به خود شما دارد.
پس به فکر تنوع و تغییر حرفه به خاطر اینکه نیاز بازار چی هست نباشید. اگر فکر میکنید نیاز بازار فعلی سی شارپ است و علاقه هم دارید، با جدیت و انرژی تمام دنبالش را بگیرید و در ابتدای کار با انجام پروژه های کوچک(چه به جهت یادگیری، و چه تجاری) بر تجربه خود بیفزایید و روز به روز حرفه ای تر شوید.
پس، دنبال تنوع و کار در چندین زمینه نباشید. در زمینه خود بهترین باشید تا بهترین نتیجه را بگیرید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
شما اول هدفت رو مشخص کن، یعنی ببین میخوای استخدام بشی؟ یاا میخوای خودت مستقل(free lancer) کار کنی؟ سعی میکنم مزایا و معایب هرکدوم رو بگم.
*استخدام:*
*مزایا:*
آخر ماه مطمئنی که یه پولی به دستت میرسه.
به لحاظ سابقه برای رزومه بهتره.
*معایب:*
حقوق کم
داشتن آقا بالاسر(بستگی داره به ظرفیت :لبخند گشاده!: شخص)

شغل آزاد:
*مزایا:
*اگه مهارت بالایی داشته باشی و زرنگ باشی میتونی پول خیلی زیاد در بیاری، شاید 10 برابر حقوق یک استخدامی.
آزادی عمل بیشتری داری و میتونی تو زمینه مورد علاقت کار کنی و پروژه های مورد علاقت رو بگیری.
*معایب:
*اگه تنبلی کنی نمیتونی پول دربیاری
----------------------------------------------------
خب حالا بعد انتخاب مورد بالایی شما 4 تا راه داری که به عنوان برنامه نویس میتونی توش قدم بزاری:
1- برنامه نویسی تحت دسکتاپ
2- تحت وب
3- تحت موبایل
4- تا حدودی روباتیک و مگاترونیک

متاسفانه درآمد تحت دسکتاپ کمه، اگه استخدام بشی میانگین 700 تومن میگیری، البته واسه شرکتهایی مثل همکاران سیستم قطعا بیشتر خواهد بود(ولی قبول شدنش هم سختره)، اگر هم بخوای آزاد کار کنی باید مشتری داشته باشی، به نظرم تو این راه بهترین منبع کسب درآمد سایت های فری لنسر هستن.

نیاز بازار به برنامه های تحت وب روز به روز داره بیشتر میشه، هم استخدامی داره(میانگین همون 700)، هم مشتری داری(پروژه ها از 500 تومن شروع میشه تا 10 میلیون و بالاتر) هم میتونی تو سایت های فری لنسر کار کنی، یا اگه طراحی قالب بلد بودی میتونی تو سایت های فروش قالب واسه عموم فروش بزاری و همینجوری پول به حسابت ریخته بشه.

واسه موبایل، مثلا اگه اندروید رو بررسی کنیم شاید مشتری فیزیکی نداشته باشی یا خیلی کم باشن، ولی میتونی تو مارکت های ایرانی مثل بازار یا خارجی مثل اندروید مارکت برنامت رو به فروش بزاری. متاسافنه از مارکت های ایرانی پول چندانی نمیتونی دربیاری، برنامت اگه توپ باشه به طور میانگین 1 میلیون میتونی دربیاری. ولی تو مارکت قضیه فرق داره! شما اگه برنامت خوب باشه راحت میتونی چند هزار دلار دربیاری.

روباتیک هم بستگی خیلی زیادی به توانایی، ایده و زرنگ بودن شما داره. میتونی یه دستگاهی واسه کارخانه ها درست کنی و نزدیک 1 میلیارد پول دربیاری. مثلا با plc فلان قسمت کارخانه رو درست کنی.
یا تو پروژه های سطح پایین تر میتونی یه دستگاهی درست کنی و مثلا به شهرداری بفروشی که بازم پول خوبی میتونی بگیری. ولی همش ایده هست و توانایی.
---------------------------------------------------

اینا راه هایی بود که به نظرم سرانجام هر برنامه نویس به یکشی ختم میشه، البته زمینه های مثل شبکه و غیره هم هستن ولی چون از برنامه نویسی دور هستن تو این دسته ها ننوشتم.

ببین متاسفانه شما وقت کمی دارین! شما الان باید تو بازار بودین پس باید دنبال یه چیزی بری که هم یادگیریش آسون باشه و زمان بر نباشه و هم پول خوبی داشته باشه.
پس با این حساب تحت دسکتاپ و مگاترونیک رو شما ول کن.
موند تحت وب و گوشی که به نظرم تحت وب نسبت به موبایل آسون تره. من خودم سال پیش html,css رو تو یه ماه یادگرفتم بعد 2 ماه با php کار کردم و همون موقع یادگرفتن شروع کردم به نوشتن یه سایت. یعنی میخوام بگم شما میتونی تو این سه ماه خودتو جمع و جور کنی و وارد بازار بشی. البته خیلی باید وقت بزاری(من خودم روزی 12 الی 14 ساعت کار میکردم)

دوستان گفتن زبان مهم نیست! به نظر من تو مقطعی از مسیر مهمه! الان ایشون باید یه انتخاب استراژیک کنن.
اگه نظر منو بخوای یادگیری php آسون تره و منابع و کدهای آماده زیادی هست، مستندات php.net هم که هست، شما هر دستوری رو بخوای براش کلی مثال گفته.

بازم این نظر خود من بود شما با توجه به علایق خودت و وضعیت جیبت یکی از مسیرها رو انتخاب کن. :چشمک:

----------


## darknes666

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز.
مسایل امنیتی رو هم در نظر بگیر مثلا C#‎ و کلا .net ها مثل آب خوردن کرک میشن حتی اگر از بهترین پکر ها و پروتکتور ها استفاده کنی.

----------


## hesam68

بییییی نهایت ممنون از همه ی دوستان که لطف کردنو راهنماایم کردین

واقعا لطف کردین

ببخشین من باید تو پست اولم شرایط جسمانیمو هم می گفتم

من کم بینا هستم
و یکم شرایطم سخت تر از ادمای معمولیه
من کل کارای کامپیوتریمو تا مگنیفایر ویندوز نباشه نمیتونم انجام بدم

واسه همینم گفتم از سی شارپ بدم نیومد چون محیطش واسه چشمم  آشنا تره و وقتی مگنیفایر فعاله حالا با هر شرایطی می تونم کنار بیام و کارمو انجام بدم

خدارو شکر با شرایط بینایی که دارم هیچوقت نا امید هم نشدم و به هر طریقی شدن مخصوصا تو کارای کامپیوتری خودم کارامو انجام دادم

و ممنونم از محسن جان که مفصل مسیر و کامل بهم نشون دادن

راستش واسه استارت کارم همون استخدامی. و ترجیح می دم تا چند وفتی کار کنم. و شرایط این زمینه از بازار دستم بیاد و بعد ها اگه تونستم مستقل بشم

حالا واقعا موندم کدوم مسیر و برم
اون گزینه هایی که محسن جان گفتن دو تا گزینش که به خاطر شرایط بیناییم خود به خود میرن کنار
میمونه وب و دسکتاپ

اونجوری که من فهمیدم دسکتاپ یادگیریش زمان زیادی و می بره
از یک لحاظم خوبه که من مبتدیانه مثلا با سی شارپ کار کردمو محیطشو میشناسم

وب هم بهترین گزینه  پی اچ پیه
که واسه یاد گیری اون باید چند زبون دیگه‌که‌مکملش هستنو هم یاد بگیرم
مثلا HTML    و  CSS  اگهاشتباه نکنم شی گراییشون کمتره  و کار با کی بورد زیاد داره
منم به خاطر شرایط بیناییم باید فاصله ی مانیتور بهم نزدیک باشه و کیبورد هم باید پایین مانیتور باشه مثل اکثر میزای کامپیوتر که یک قسمت پایین مانبتور دارن که میکشیم بیرون و کیبورد و اونجا میزارم


واسه همینم میخوام اون زبان برنامه نویسی سی گرا تر باشه و اکثر کارا با ماوس باشه
نه حالا اکثر
تا جایی که امکانش هست


بازم شما دوستان که تجربتون از من خیلی بیشتره بر اساس شرایط جسمانیم هم  بازم  اهنماییم کنین


بازم بی نهایت ممنون

بازم منتظر لطف و راهنماییتون هستم....

----------


## UfnCod3r

ی نکته هم اینه ک تو ایران هرچی کارت علمی تر باشه بد بخت تری 
اگه بخاطر پول امدی سمت برنامه نویسی همین الان بیخیال شو برو سر خیابون سی دی بفرش  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## csvbcscp

> سلام
> شما اول هدفت رو مشخص کن، یعنی ببین میخوای استخدام بشی؟ یاا میخوای خودت مستقل(free lancer) کار کنی؟ سعی میکنم مزایا و معایب هرکدوم رو بگم.
> *استخدام:*
> *مزایا:*
> آخر ماه مطمئنی که یه پولی به دستت میرسه.
> به لحاظ سابقه برای رزومه بهتره.
> *معایب:*
> حقوق کم
> داشتن آقا بالاسر(بستگی داره به ظرفیتشخص)
> ...





> بییییی نهایت ممنون از همه ی دوستان که لطف کردنو راهنماایم کردین
> 
> واقعا لطف کردین
> 
> ببخشین من باید تو پست اولم شرایط جسمانیمو هم می گفتم
> 
> من کم بینا هستم
> و یکم شرایطم سخت تر از ادمای معمولیه
> من کل کارای کامپیوتریمو تا مگنیفایر ویندوز نباشه نمیتونم انجام بدم
> ...


دوست عزیز شی گرایی به دکمه و فرم و از این چیز ها نمیگن
شی گرایی یک روش برنامه نویسیه و در حقیقت یک تفکره ، که به عنوان روش قالب در توسعه نرم افزار های امروزی شناخته شده و استفاده می شه
بدون درک دقیق از شی گرایی ، تقریبا در هیچ کدوم از زمینه های برنامه نویسی نمی تونی موفق بشی
من برای شروع کتاب خانم بیات، که همین امسال نوشته شده ، و به طور خلاصه مفاهیم شی گرایی رو در زبان سی شارپ  شرح داده ، به شما پیشنهاد می کنم
امیدوارم موفق باشی 
دانلود از وی کیو

----------


## SlowCode

> ی نکته هم اینه ک تو ایران هرچی کارت علمی تر باشه بد بخت تری 
> اگه بخاطر پول امدی سمت برنامه نویسی همین الان بیخیال شو برو سر خیابون سی دی بفرش


این چه حرفیه؟!!!
کسانی که تو این رشته هستن و نمیتونن پول دربیارن عرضه ندارن و بهتره همون cd رو بفروشن!


آقا حسام فکر کنم شما بهتره با همون #C کار کنی چون php و html,css کلا کد نویسی هستن.
البته بهتره به جای کلمه شی گرایی از کلمه GUI استفاده کنی چون شی گرایی یه مبحثیه تو کلاس نویسی.

----------


## FastCode

> ی نکته هم اینه ک تو ایران هرچی کارت علمی تر باشه بد بخت تری


کاملا درسته.
دیروز بعد از ۲ ساعت که به یک نفر حالی کردم پروژه ای که دارم روش کار میکنم یک دیتابیس توزیع شدست تازه میگه پس چون سواد نداری سرور استفاده نمیکنی.

----------


## UfnCod3r

اگه الان ب پول نیاز داری باید بری سمت وب و برنامه های حساب داری
اگه ب قسمت اگهی های استخدام انجمن نگا کنی می بینی ک بیشتر وب هست و برنامه های حساب داری
2 سال یک بارم ی نفر سی یا سی++ یا اسمبل کار نمی خوان  :ناراحت: 
-
-
نگران نباشید 
تازه از چند روز دیگه دور جدیدی از بدبخت ی های شروع میشه  :قهقهه:  :گریه:  :متفکر:  :ناراحت:  :شیطان: 
 :افسرده:

----------


## hesam68

بازم بی نهایت ممنون از لطف دوستان و شرمندم بابت کم اطلاع بودنم و استفاده ی نا به جام از واژه ی. شی گرا


دوستان درست میگن الان من بخش استخدامی انجمن رو هم‌نگاه کردم اکثرا در زمینه ی وب و پی اچ پی بود

واقعا گیج شدم

کاش پی اچ پی. انقدر مکمل دوروبرش نبود و یک محیط راحت تر داشت زا بتونم رو همون تمرکز کنم

الان asp  کلا از رده خارج شده؟؟؟؟
چون asp  محیطش مایکروسافتی و راحت تره واسم و چشام به محیطش عادت داره


راستی یک سوال

این شرکتایی که مثلا واسه بیمارستانا و درنگاه ه و چمیدونم اینجور ادارت نرم افزار مینویسن با چه نرم افزاری و زبون برنامه نویسی کار می کنن؟؟؟؟


بقیه دوستان هم اگه نظر و راهنمایی داشتن خوشحال میشم

----------


## darknes666

قکر میکنم C++‎ بخش MFC باشه.

----------


## UfnCod3r

> این شرکتایی که مثلا واسه بیمارستانا و درنگاه ه و چمیدونم اینجور ادارت  نرم افزار مینویسن با چه نرم افزاری و زبون برنامه نویسی کار می کنن؟؟؟؟


C#‎,SQL
 :ناراحت:

----------


## darknes666

:متفکر:  البته همش با C#‎ , sql نیشت.فک کنم از همش استفاده میشه ولی نسبت C#‎,sql بیشتره.

----------


## darknes666

آخه اینجا یه مسایلی هم پیش میاد که ما ازشون بی خبریم.
مثلا طراحی سیستم های امنیتی بانک ها.
سیستم عامل های نظامی.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...70#post1792370
خب اینا رو که با C++‎‎ و asm طراحی میکنن.(هسته ی سیستم رو میگم)
حقوقشونم اونجوری که من شنیدم زیاده.
ولی تا یه نفر بیاد پیدا بشه هسته ی سیستم عامل بنویسه .....زمان زیادی از دست میده.(البته استثنا هم داریماااا  )
از طرفی بعضی پروژه های سری مثل ویروس های شرکتی همش با C++‎‎ و asm هست.
سیستم عامل ملی هم که دارن روش کار میکنن با C++‎‎ و asm هست  گرچه به این سیستم عامل های مایکروسافت نمیرسه ولی خوب حقوق خوبی میگیرن.
ولی اگر به موارد بالا توجه بشه خیلی گستردگی دارن یعنی کار یه نفر نیست.
مشکل ما اینه که به کار گروهی اعتقادی نداریم.

----------


## csvbcscp

از سوال خوب و بجای اقا حسام متشکرم
از دوستانی هم که زحمت کشیدن و در این مورد نظر گذاشتن تشکر می‌کنم
فقط همون طور که می دونید، بحث های مشابه این زیاده که اتفاقاً اکثر اونها به نتیجه مطلوبی نمیرسن، چون کسی نیست که یک جمع بندی درست از این جور مطالب انجام بده
از دوستان خواهش می کنم برای جواب دادن به این تاپیک از تجربیات عملی خودشون استفاده کنن و حرف های بقیه رو هم تکرار نکنند، اشکالی نداره اگه در مورد چیزی نمی تونیم اظهار نظر کنیم چیزی نگیم
من در حال نوشتن کتابی هستم که به مقایسه C#‎  و  C++‎ به صورت علمی ، به دور از هر گونه تبلیغات و فقط با تکیه بر تجربه شخصی خودم و کمی همفکری با دوستان با تجربه تر می پردازه
بزودی در همین پست لینک دانلودش رو میزارم

----------

